# Concord MA commute



## Peter BC (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi all,

We are due to move from the UK to Boston next year and were considering living in Concord MA - a friend who had visited told me it is stunning. My daughter is likely to be attending the British School of Boston (close to the Chestnut Hill/Jamaica Plain area) however I 'm a little concerned that the commute there and back might be horrifically bad due to the problems with traffic. Google says it's a 30 minute drive, I have a feeling it will be an awful lot longer than that..

Any help would be appreciated.

Peter


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The boston.com site (related to the Boston Globe newspaper) has a rather nifty real time traffic map of the Boston area that you can consult to get an idea of how things work there. Traffic - Boston.com

You have to catch it at the normal commute times (i.e. remember that the UK is 5 hours ahead of Boston time), but after a few days you'll get real familiar with the usual bottlenecks in the area.

Full disclosure: I'm from the Boston area and use this map when I've visiting there to attempt to avoid the worst of the traffic. Rush hours can be really a nightmare, especially on route 95 (still known as Rte 128 by the locals) and the Mass Pike.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Greater Boston is well served by public transit, and you would be well advised to orient your residence, daily activities, and travel needs accordingly.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends - getting from Concord to downtown Boston via public transport can be done, but you need to check the timetables, parking and other factors involved. Getting from Concord to Jamaica Plain on public transport could be a whole different issue, involving many changes of train/bus/whatever.

Fortunately, there is a good site for the area transit authority MBTA.com > Schedules and Maps for Subway, Commuter Rail, Bus Routes, and Boat that might help in your decision making.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Peter BC (Jun 15, 2015)

I would be aiming to drive to the British School from Concord. Thanks Bev for the Hotspot map, that will come in useful. As I don't intend to sit in daily traffic, perhaps we would be better suited to living around Chestnut Hill or one of the other Newton villages if anyone has any thoughts or suggestions where is best for a family with two young children (3 & 11)?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

My post was a polite way of saying that Concord to/from the British School would be a difficult commute. 

The British School is located on MBTA's #51 bus route (about 1000 meters from the bus stop at Clyde and Newton Streets from what I can tell), so you could investigate the many excellent residential options along that particular route, and there are many.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you're right - Concord to Jamaica Plain would be quite a haul on a regular basis. Chestnut Hill or Newton/Needham might be a more practical choice. But another site to play around on (if you haven't found it already) is Zillow. Though they seem a bit "optomistic" on the current resale value of property not up for sale, you do get a pretty complete picture of various areas and the homes available for sale or rent. (And the voyeur factor is enough to make it worth all the time you'll waste on the site!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Peter BC (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks both, I would appear Concord is now off the radar. There are some lovely homes around the Chestnut Hill area, I'll take a look in that area. Thanks again


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Chestnut Hill IS definitely a lovely area. And right on Rte 9, which is a pretty much direct route into Boston. It can get congested, but there are lots of back routes once you learn your way around.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

i sink that not a problem to immigration at all. it very difficult travel without roads in some country. they have roads in america. lucky you. traffic no nightmare. you wait 2 month in jungle with 2 loaf bread and some water and run in california and not get shot, that nightmare and when you in, you see only mare. no night mare. america has best road in the united states of america in the world after germantown.
america build cars that fly. traffic no problem. fly home.your kid learn fast because she food in stomach. feel lucky!!!!!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

....Though I wouldn't drive into the center of Boston either. MBTA Bus Route 51 is well connected to the Green and Orange Lines.


----------

